# Chase credit card ultimate rewards



## JEFF H (Aug 8, 2009)

Last Month my Chase freedom card changed their rewards program to Ultimate rewards. They claim this is a enhanced reward program but what they actually have done is reduced the point value to a penny a point.
You can book flights,hotels,cars online and use your points to pay all or part but you only get a penny a point. The old options for airline tickets upto a specific dollar value are gone.
you can request a check be mailed to you but the best you get is a penny a point. The old program had a reward where if you redeemed $200 in cash rewards they gave you a check for $250 that is now gone.
They are no longer giving triple reward points on your three highest categories. They now have upto three categories that they choose quartely
to offer bonus reward points on.
I did find one gem hidden in the program details they mailed me.
25,000 points will get you any ticket and class upto a $325 value. The fine print says $335 value. If your ticket cost more than that you pay the difference. The catch is you must call to redeem this reward it won't work online. online you only get $250 value applied for 25,000 points.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this the Chase Freedom Plus (Blue)Card?


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 10, 2009)

Former Cruiser said:


> Is this the Chase Freedom Plus (Blue)Card?



Chase Freedom MasterCard and it is blue in basic color.
It is a no annual fee card as well.

I have been told their is another Chase card that will get you $400
toward any ticket any class for 25,000 points but I could not locate it on the Chase website.

Anyone have that card?
I'm searching for the best value card available. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Kozman (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the third version of the program in about a year.  Originally, I had a 5% payback on gas purchases.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 11, 2009)

I recently checked with my capital one credit card when I reached 25,000 points, I only got $125 for cash, for airlines? I don't quality for any ticket!


----------



## EAM (Sep 17, 2009)

*What other good rewards cards are out there*

We had been using our Chase Freedom quite a bit, but now that the rewards payout is only 1% it is less attractive.  What other good rewards cards are out there, preferably ones that work well with Quicken (as the Chase accounts do)?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2009)

EAM said:


> What other good rewards cards are out there, preferably ones that work well with Quicken (as the Chase accounts do)?



CC accounts from almost any major bank and many credit unions's CC will work well with Quicken. I use Quicken Update for accounts with American Express, Bank of America, Chase, CitiBank, and HSBC. I have to download manually from one credit union, but Quicken Update works fine with another.

To find a good rewards card, check out http://www.bankrate.com/credit-cards.aspx and look at their CC selector (avoid the click-thru advertisements).  DVC owners may want to check out the Disney Visa Card from Chase.  See this website: http://tinyurl.com/lpb7b4


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 30, 2009)

For the best credit card offers that are tied to airline promotions, join and monitor FlyerTalk.com.


----------



## dwmantz (Dec 30, 2009)

We've been Chase customers for many years, but the programs have gone downhill in many ways.  Not only are the benefits less, but customer service has also become horrible.  Recently, they refused to waive a late payment for their error and one day late.  It was the last straw.  I would highly recommend AMEX Blue.


----------

